# Kids School



## Fazley Huda (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I am a Bangladeshi working in India( Delhi) for the last 8 years and now transferred to UAE/Dubai. I have two kids one is in class VIII(daughter) and another is in class IV(Son). Both were studying at DPS -Delhi. Please advise me the school, I may go for immediate admission. Thanks.


----------

